# Salt Fork Saugeyes



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Got on the lake the last 2 days.We got 14 Saugeyes on Tuesday and 7 more today.Had 9 between 20-26in. on Tuesday.All of them came on Vibes in 30-32 ft. of water.Everyone had shad that were 4-5in.long in them.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Congratulations guys....Are you putting the boat in at Morning Glory?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes. Ww have been putting in there. The lake level is back up again with all the rain we got and there is no problem with low water.Should be a good weekend to fish,figures I have to go back to work in the morning. LOL


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Way to go Tiny !!:B Gosh ,I wish I get a chance to get out there with my boat or the ice gets good enough to travel out to those areas and put up the shanty and some tip-up's. Those are some nice fish and I bet they taste great. I'll bet Santa* would rather have a couple of those filet's put out for him instead of a ((bushel)) of cookies.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Jigger!! We just got lucky on Tuesday and got on the right school of shad right off the bat.Chased them around the rest of the day. Wed.was different had to really work for the ones that day. Pap put it on me the 2nd. day,he caught everyone of them while I was trying to keep us on the lake instead of the woods with the wind blowing the way it was. LOL


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Where is the morning glory ramp? I have always heard it's name, but never see any signs, etc.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Where is the morning glory ramp? I have always heard it's name, but never see any signs, etc.


When going north or south on 77 take the Kimbolten exit. turn to go up the hill and when you get to the top turn right. You will go a couple of miles or so and you will see a big sign for the ramp. Turn left on this road and follow it to the ramp.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

It's always a shorter trip coming back up the hill than going down...


----------

